# Men Shopping in the Women's Department For Tight Clothes



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 25, 2008)

Retailers say guys are picking up the high-fashion–menswear look of very skinny pants and tight clothes, and now men everywhere from here to Australia are buying women's jeans in women's clothing stores, because men's jeans just aren't tight or skinny enough. On the bright side, guys might not have to hit up the women's department much longer, as unisex clothing lines are proliferating. Take former Ksubi designer Gareth Moody, who has a unisex clothing collection in the works for his label Chronicles of Never. It's not a Pete Wentz–ish cheapie line either, but "upmarket." Well, that's good.

So, let's take stock: Guys of all persuasions can now wear ladies' tight clothes, girdles, and high heels with reckless abandon. It's men's lib, sure, but it's kind of about cross-dressing, in a way. Take it too far with the mass marketing, and it could get messy: Just imagine the chaos when everyone's gaydar gets thrown off.

Source/Source


----------



## Karren (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow!!! I'm shocked!!! Lol. Well I've heard numbers as high as 5% of men crossdress in some fashion!! But funny... I never bump into another guy in the ladies department unless they are with their wives or GF... And I'm in the ladies department a lot!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So, let's take stock: Guys of all persuasions can now wear ladies' tight clothes, girdles, and high heels with reckless abandon. It's men's lib, sure, but it's kind of about cross-dressing, in a way. Yep! Gotta love it!Source/Source


----------



## Anthea (Apr 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!!! I'm shocked!!! Lol. Well I've heard numbers as high as 5% of men crossdress in some fashion!! But funny... I never bump into another guy in the ladies department unless they are with their wives or GF... And I'm in the ladies department a lot!!



I dont see too many guys in the ladies dept alone either.


----------



## ticki (Apr 25, 2008)

it started with the whole emo thing. i've seen a ton of guys wearing women's jeans around here. those AE pockets are hard to miss.


----------



## Karren (Apr 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it started with the whole emo thing. i've seen a ton of guys wearing women's jeans around here. those AE pockets are hard to miss. Jeans?




Takes a real man to wear a dress!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 25, 2008)

ive seen guys wear girl jeans for years.

ive always joked there is something wrong when the easiest way to get a date with a girl is to wear girl pants.


----------



## Darla (Apr 25, 2008)

it must be more for the low rise cut than anything.


----------



## ticki (Apr 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ive seen guys wear girl jeans for years.ive always joked there is something wrong when the easiest way to get a date with a girl is to wear girl pants.

more like easiest way to get into a girl's pants is to get into a girl's pants.


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 25, 2008)

I saw two emo guys at work today, the skinny skintight jeans!!!!!! They look so weird and def not good for the sperm. lol.


----------



## MissElaine (Apr 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jeans?




Takes a real man to wear a dress!!





LOL! Good point!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it started with the whole emo thing. i've seen a ton of guys wearing women's jeans around here. those AE pockets are hard to miss. My thoughts exactly. They've been doing this for years! I guess it's catching on to the rest of the male population? lol. I'm sure this is much more popular with the younger guys, though. Like teens and early twenties...and most likely takes place in the junior's department...not the women's.


----------



## love2482 (Apr 25, 2008)

My boyfriend has a pair of female jeans her bought at a resale shop. He loves them, but I hate when he wears them. Ugg.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm glad my husband doesnt shop in the ladies deparment LOL

I dont think he would ever buy anything that was meant to be for women


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 25, 2008)

Lol Nury, I don't think women's jeans would even fit my husband's butt.


----------



## FemmeBoy (Apr 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My boyfriend has a pair of female jeans her bought at a resale shop. He loves them, but I hate when he wears them. Ugg. Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm glad my husband doesnt shop in the ladies deparment LOL I don't see what all the fuss is. There was a time when women couldn't wear shorts or pants. And these guys are only wearing women's jeans, for crimony sakes, not skirts (heaven forbid!)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *FemmeBoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't see what all the fuss is. There was a time when women couldn't wear shorts or pants. And these guys are only wearing women's jeans, for crimony sakes, not skirts (heaven forbid!)



I don't think they have a problem with guys dressing in women's clothes in general. They just prefer their guys to wear more masculine clothes.


----------



## FemmeBoy (Apr 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think they have a problem with guys dressing in women's clothes in general. They just prefer their guys to wear more masculine clothes.



I'm just sayin'...where is the harm? Does wearing women's jeans make their guys any less masculine? And even if it does, is that the end of the world? Do guys squirm when their girlfriends wear their sweatshirts, boxers, etc? Do guys squirm when women wear "mens" clothing? I'm just saying - there's a double standard


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *FemmeBoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm just sayin'...where is the harm? Does wearing women's jeans make their guys any less masculine? And even if it does, is that the end of the world? Do guys squirm when their girlfriends wear their sweatshirts, boxers, etc? Do guys squirm when women wear "mens" clothing? I'm just saying - there's a double standard



There's no harm. As I said before, it's all about personal preference. They're not saying guys in general should not be allowed to wear women's clothes. They personally, are not attracted to men in women's clothing. That's all.


----------



## TarteGal (Apr 27, 2008)

I will have to remind the husband to stay in the men's section


----------



## HiGHLYFE (Apr 27, 2008)

do not like...lol


----------



## internetchick (Apr 27, 2008)

I assumed the fit wouldn't work.


----------



## FemmeBoy (Apr 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There's no harm. As I said before, it's all about personal preference. They're not saying guys in general should not be allowed to wear women's clothes. They personally, are not attracted to men in women's clothing. That's all. But would their boyfriends say they're not attracted to them when they wear "men's" clothes? (which they undoubtedly do) No, they would never say that. Hence the double standard, and a painful double standard for me and any guy that dares to follow their heart and go against the grain of societal expectations...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *FemmeBoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But would their boyfriends say they're not attracted to them when they wear "men's" clothes? (which they undoubtedly do) No, they would never say that. Hence the double standard, and a painful double standard for me and any guy that dares to follow their heart and go against the grain of societal expectations... I don't wear men's clothes. *shrugs*
If a guy was not attracted to a girl in guy's clothes, then he should just pick a girl that prefers to wear women's clothes. And vice versa.


----------



## FemmeBoy (Apr 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't wear men's clothes. *shrugs*
If a guy was not attracted to a girl in guy's clothes, then he should just pick a girl that prefers to wear women's clothes. And vice versa.

You don't wear pants, jeans, t-shirts, hoodies, etc.? That was the point of my original post, that there was a time when it was socially unacceptable for women to wear such things - they were expected to always wear dresses and/or skirts, just as today it is only socially acceptable for men to wear pants, shorts, and in general nothing too fancy




.
The thing is, a lot of what women wear today is virtually indistinguishable from what men wear (though I grant you that pants for women are cut much differently). I see so many young women in jeans and hoodies. Yet you don't see men walking around in skirts or dresses too often, do you? There's a double standard...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *FemmeBoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You don't wear pants, jeans, t-shirts, hoodies, etc.? That was the point of my original post, that there was a time when it was socially unacceptable for women to wear such things - they were expected to always wear dresses and/or skirts, just as today it is only socially acceptable for men to wear pants, shorts, and in general nothing too fancy



.
The thing is, a lot of what women wear today is virtually indistinguishable from what men wear (though I grant you that pants for women are cut much differently). I see so many young women in jeans and hoodies. Yet you don't see men walking around in skirts or dresses too often, do you? There's a double standard...





I wear pants, jeans, t-shirts, and occasionally hoodies, yes. But I do not wear guys pants, jeans, t-shirts, or hoodies. All of mine are female clothes from the Juniors department made specifically for the female body. They are not guys clothes.
The two of us are speaking on two completely different levels, though. My comments were solely in response to your speaking out against Daer0n and love2482 when they said that they prefer their men not to wear women's clothing. That is personal preference, and they are no more wrong for saying that than they would be if they said they prefered a guy with facial hair or tattoos (or a lack thereof). It's personal preference, and they should be free to be attracted to men who would be traditionally considered more masculine if they want. Some women find the idea of guys in girls' jeans hot. Once again, personal preference. Daer0n and love2482 are not saying it's wrong for a guy to dress in women's clothing, they're saying that it does nothing for them.

What _you_ are talking about is societal standards in general. What society considers acceptable, and what it does not. Is there a double standard in general? Yes. Guys in dresses and skirts would get double-takes from people walking by most likely. But, who knows? Society's standards change all the time. And, like this article said, men looking for women's clothing are increasing in numbers. So society's standards will most likely change again as this becomes more popular.


----------



## FemmeBoy (Apr 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wear pants, jeans, t-shirts, and occasionally hoodies, yes. But I do not wear guys pants, jeans, t-shirts, or hoodies. All of mine are female clothes from the Juniors department made specifically for the female body. They are not guys clothes. I hear ya...'course when are we gonna see dresses, skirts, and even tighter fitting jeans in the guys' department?





Originally Posted by *The two of us are speaking on two completely different levels, though. My comments were solely in response to your speaking out against Daer0n and love2482 when they said that they prefer their men not to wear women's clothing. That is personal preference, and they are no more wrong for saying that than they would be if they said they prefered a guy with facial hair or tattoos (or a lack thereof). It's personal preference, and they should be free to be attracted to men who would be traditionally considered more masculine if they want. Some women find the idea of guys in girls' jeans hot. Once again, personal preference. Daer0n and love2482 are not saying it's wrong for a guy to dress in women's clothing, they're saying that it does nothing for them.** *

*
What [i*

you[/i] are talking about is societal standards in general. What society considers acceptable, and what it does not. Is there a double standard in general? Yes. Guys in dresses and skirts would get double-takes from people walking by most likely. But, who knows? Society's standards change all the time. And, like this article said, men looking for women's clothing are increasing in numbers. So society's standards will most likely change again as this becomes more popular. Well, actually, in earlier posts I also tried to convey that *there's also a double standard in what is considered attractive*, for example, if my girlfriend (if I had one



) put on my button down, I'm not going to cringe and freak out (nor would most guys). In fact, I might think it was hot and sexy (as would many other guys) Whereas, many women (such as Daer0n and love2482) cringe at the mere thought of their significant other wearing women's clothing. Hence a double standard. I'm not saying they don't have the right to be attracted to whatever they're attracted to, I'm just saying that guys in general have less latitude than women in what they can wear and still be considered attractive (and/or heterosexual



)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *FemmeBoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hear ya...'course when are we gonna see dresses, skirts, and even tighter fitting jeans in the guys' department?






Well, actually, in earlier posts I also tried to convey that *there's also a double standard in what is considered attractive*, for example, if my girlfriend (if I had one



) put on my button down, I'm not going to cringe and freak out (nor would most guys). In fact, I might think it was hot and sexy (as would many other guys) Whereas, many women (such as Daer0n and love2482) cringe at the mere thought of their significant other wearing women's clothing. Hence a double standard. I'm not saying they don't have the right to be attracted to whatever they're attracted to, I'm just saying that guys in general have less latitude than women in what they can wear and still be considered attractive (and/or heterosexual



)

You're still talking about society's standards in general, though, when you speak of double standards in what is considered attractive.
And, once again, I was and am only referring to the individual level. What a person finds attractive is completely up to that individual. My problem was and is solely with the negative response that you had directly toward the two ladies you referred to.


----------



## FemmeBoy (Apr 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're still talking about society's standards in general, though, when you speak of double standards in what is considered attractive.
And, once again, I was and am only referring to the individual level. What a person finds attractive is completely up to that individual. My problem was and is solely with the negative response that you had directly toward the two ladies you referred to.

And I guess my "problem" is love2482's negative reaction to her boyfriend wearing women's jeans...I'm just trying to stand up for the brother.


----------



## Karren (Apr 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think they have a problem with guys dressing in women's clothes in general. They just prefer their guys to wear more masculine clothes.



Funny too, Shaundra.... That's how I feel about women wearing feminine clothing... lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Funny too, Shaundra.... That's how I feel about women wearing feminine clothing... lol LOL! Yes, I know how you feel about women's jeans! lol!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 28, 2008)

I have no problems with men shopping for fitted/skinny tees or jeans in the ladies' department, after all, I shop in the kids' department for my own clothes sometimes. Whatever works for you, it's all cool!


----------



## FemmeBoy (Apr 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have no problems with men shopping for fitted/skinny tees or jeans in the ladies' department, after all, I shop in the kids' department for my own clothes sometimes. Whatever works for you, it's all cool!



Thanx! I can't wait to go to the ladies' department for some jeans. Usually I buy skirts or dresses


----------



## sra_rocker (Apr 28, 2008)

I have seen guys wandering around with what _have_ to be girl pants because they look quite uncomfortably tight, and believe me, it's not a pretty sight. Usually it is really skinny guys in the first place because they are the only ones who can fit in girl pants, and it makes them look even skinnier! I don't know, each man to his own, but I personally think it looks akward and uncomfortable.


----------

